# Game Calls



## cabomhn (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've seen some of the game calls made by a few of you on the forum and I was just wondering how you guys learned to make them, and if there are any resources online that you might be able to point me towards. I am interested in giving one a try sometime in the future. 

Thanks for any help! 

- Matt


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt,

When it comes to game calls there is a lot of trial and error involved with getting just the right sound for your own personal preferance. There are several forum sites out there devoted to game calls. The one that I would point you to is THO Game Calls. http://www.thogamecalls.com/ There are tons of tutorials and days of info to dig through there. If you do your home work you will find that THO houses one of the best group of call makers you will find anywhere on the net AL also sells a lot of the parts yo would need depending on the type of call you are building at very reasonable prices. Good luck in your searches and get ready for another addiction. If you get over there and ge tregistered and have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM. I am on there as Final Strut Custom Game Calls.

Have Fun,

Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Matt,
> 
> When it comes to game calls there is a lot of trial and error involved with getting just the right sound for your own personal preferance. There are several forum sites out there devoted to game calls. The one that I would point you to is THO Game Calls. http://www.thogamecalls.com/ There are tons of tutorials and days of info to dig through there. If you do your home work you will find that THO houses one of the best group of call makers you will find anywhere on the net AL also sells a lot of the parts yo would need depending on the type of call you are building at very reasonable prices. Good luck in your searches and get ready for another addiction. If you get over there and ge tregistered and have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM. I am on there as Final Strut Custom Game Calls.
> 
> ...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Final Strut said:
> ...



Dave,
I have done some duck calls in the past. I use Echo inserts in them. For me not being a duck hunter the Echo inserts work great because they are pre-tuned and ready to go. Other than duck calls I do 4 types of turkey calls, deer calls, crow and owl calls, and some predator calls. So I guess you could say just about anything.

Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


 ill check out your calls are you up for any tradeing some ambrosia maple for some calls i have a large supply i would like to get my sons some new calls turkey or duck . there big hunters too thanks dave


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2012)

Dave,

I am always up for a trade. Here is a link to my photobucket profile where you can check out some of my calls. I haven't done any duck calls for a while so there aren't any pics of them on there but pretty much everything else is there.

http://s909.Rule #2/profile/Scott_Strangfeld/index

Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am always up for a trade. Here is a link to my photobucket profile where you can check out some of my calls. I haven't done any duck calls for a while so there aren't any pics of them on there but pretty much everything else is there.
> 
> ...



sounds great scott send me a pm on what you would need for say a couple duck calls and a turkey call and we can work out a deal nice looking calls your makeing i like the ambrosia one very sharp looking. i got some nice figured ambrosia maple for trade its green but i sealed a lot of blocks ill send you some pics and you can choose from. i work 4:30 to 6 in the morning right now so ill get back to you tomorrow thanks dave


----------

